# [SOLVED] Dwa komputery z Gentoo a akutalizacje.

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Otóż od niedawna jestem w posiadaniu dwu maszyn z Gentoo.

Problematyczne okazują się dla mnie aktualizacje, podczas gdy obu maszynom wewnętrzne IP nadaje router, 

to i tak jak się domyślam IP mojej sieci jest takie samo.

Jak sobie w takiej sytuacji poradzić z aktualizacjami, podczas gdy emerge --sync mogę wykonać tylko raz?

Pozdrawiam 

Roman

----------

## gexcite

1. Nikt Cię nie zje jak zrobisz 2x. Jak jednak przesadzisz to Cię zablokują

2. Zrób sync na jedną maszynę, a drugą synchronizuj używając jako źródło tej pierwszej. Prościej jak masz serwer z gentoo w sieci. Serwer synchronizuje z repo gentoo, wszystkie maszyny w sieci synchronizują z serwerem.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Idąc za Twoją radą uruchomiłem rsync. 

Druga maszyna już się aktualizuje.

Dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja radzę przeprowadzkę z drzewkiem na Githuba, dużo szybciej i bardziej ekologicznie to działa, aniżeli rsync.  :Wink: 

Sznurek:

```
https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo-portage-rsync-mirror
```

PS.

Adres repo na Githubie się zmienił:

https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo.git

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun Oct 18, 2015 10:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Dzięki za info. W najbliższym czasie przyjrzę się linkowi bliżej i sprawdzę.

----------

## lsdudi

 *nUmer_inaczej wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak sobie w takiej sytuacji poradzić z aktualizacjami, podczas gdy emerge --sync mogę wykonać tylko raz?
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> ...

 

Drzewko możesz mieć na jednym z komputerów a na drugim montować "as needed" przez nfs/sshfs/smb.

To jest tylko zestaw plików i nie ma znaczenia jak będzie wystawiony. (W ten sam sposób możesz zrobić wspólne distfiles aby nie ciągnąc źródeł wielokrotnie)

A jeśli komputery są zgodne prockowo to możesz się pobawić w budowanie binarnych pakietów na jednej z maszyn a później w ich aplikacje na drugiej  :Smile: 

----------

